# Rod and reel combo suggestions



## Jim Boyd (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey folks!

Just bought 18' skiff (Maycraft) and getting it set up for river, inshore, sound and maybe very light offshore / calm day fishing.  

All is my smaller rods and reels are a mish-mash of non matched stuff. 

Looking to get 4 outfits in the 4000-4500 range and spool them up with braid. 

Right now I am sort of sold on the Penn Spinfisher V 4500 combo, which runs $160. This is a little more than I wanted to spend but my other Penn stuff (7500's, 30TW, 50TW, etc) have held up very well - and they are right at 20 years old. 

I fished offshore (Fort Lauderdale / Miami / Bahamas) from about 95 up to 2005 but sold the small sport fish we had when we moved to SC. 

Can't wait to get back to the salt water even if it is on a smaller scale!

Open for suggestions on the spinning reels!

Thanks


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 10, 2016)

Why not the Penn Battle II and save about 50 or 60 bucks?

Spinfisher 4500v holds nearly 300yds of 30lb powerpro. It's max drag is 25lbs and weighs under 16 oz. The battle comes in 4000 size that holds 260 of 30lb powerpro and has 15lbs of drag. 

For Inshore and near shore the 4000 battle II will be more then up to catching the full variety of inshore fish, and i fish the near shore reefs for sea bass, triggers, sheepshead etc with a 4000 series Penn Fierce and landed a 5ft Cuda on it

best of luck fishing here and AIRBORNE!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'd find older Penn models and save money http://www.alanhawk.com/blog/wr15.html


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 10, 2016)

Great thoughts all. 

I went to the dealer and handled the Battle and then handled the Spinfisher. 

The way the bail closed, the smoothness of the reel, etc - all felt markedly better on the Spinfisher. 

I am all for saving the $$ and may do the Battle - but just want to make sure I buy something that will last as long as I want to fish with it. 

All thoughts and suggestions welcome - thanks !


----------



## pic217 (Jan 10, 2016)

If you could go to the Bass Pro in Macon, they have the Spinfisher V 3500's for $90.00 in the back in the close out section. I bought several of them last year. I have been using the 3500 for a few years, It will do almost anything you want for inshore fishing.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 10, 2016)

Penn Battle combo is a good choice. Even cheaper, but still a good combo us the Penn Fierce. The Fierce you can get up to a 6000 I think. Ive got a Battle 4000 combo and a Fierce 5000. Ive done a lot of battle with the Battle and it has never let me down. Smooth reel action and very responsive rod.


----------



## bnz (Jan 11, 2016)

If you are going to consider the penn fierce I'd recommend looking at the finnor lethal 40.  I like the penn reels but the finnor is rated higher at this size.  Can be picked up for around $80 as well.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 11, 2016)

Another vote for Penn Battle ll. I also love it with my penn jigging rod. I have the 5000. It handled some 26 pound AJs last summer.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks guys, I am still shopping. 

Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## BBaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Couple suggestions.  99% of your fishing is going to be done inshore with your boat.  Winds around here just do not support a lot of venturing out in smaller boats unless maybe you are retired and can fish whenever you want.  A 4500 is way to much reel for inshore.  You can catch all you want on a 1000 size reel with 10b test inshore.  I would purchase at least two setups for inshore and go much smaller.  If you want to have a combo or two for bull reds, sea bass, or sheepshead when you go nearshore then by all means.  I personally fish shimano 2500s. I throw lures with 15b test and throw corks with 30b test. I think Penn makes solid products for the most part, but shimano makes a superior reel hands down.  From their $10 reel to their $1000 reel they will out perform any penn in that class.  They literally make a reel for any price range.  I have owned both and I will never buy anything but shimano for any reel especially in the 4000 and under size range.


----------



## brown518 (Jan 12, 2016)

X2 on the Penn Fierce


----------



## marlin (Jan 12, 2016)

X2 on the shimano reels... Smoother and more drag lbs....the new stradic 3000 has 20lbs of drag.


----------



## CoastalXP (Jan 12, 2016)

*2k-3k*

I would stay smaller with the 2000 combo, I am eyeballing the Blair Wiggins 8' one piece flats rod for $99 at Dicks. (I will keep rocking my Penn Sargus 2000)
For the bull rod I use a 7' Ugly Stik with a 3000 Sargus. If you want longer casts then check out some surf casting reels, the spools are angled differently.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 12, 2016)

20 lbs of drag!

Geez, that is insane. 

We leader'ed 250-300 lb blue's with only 17 lbs of drag on the 50's (albeit with much more ability to shed heat and a lot more line capacity). 

I am open and appreciate all the good comments. 

At the end of the day, I want high quality that will last for years. 

Basically, I want to buy once and cry once. 

What I have heard so far is smaller is ok and Penn and Shimano still rule. 

Thanks all!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 12, 2016)

If you are an experienced offshore fisherman you should know that quality tackle is the way to go.  There are some really nice Daiwas and Shimanos in the 2500 size range that are basically all you are going to need for inshore.  They are smoother and lighter than most Penns out there.
There are many good rods out there also, when you pick out your reel check out the corresponding size rod and put the reel on them to see how they feel.  As you know, fishing tackle is like women, everyone has their opinion and it can be expensive.  I mainly fly fish inshore and that might want to be something you might want to try.  I mean, inshore you can get a Zebco 808 and live shrimp and catch fish. Lots of people like those Blair Wiggins rods, I personally do not, they are a slow rod and they just "look" cheap to me. I tend to like faster rods myself.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 13, 2016)

x3 on the Shimano Reels.... 3000 size will suit you just fine inshore.  

I have a Stradic on a 7' Star Rod and it is like fishing with air.  If I could afford it I would buy 3 more of the same setup.


----------



## jmvon1988 (Jan 13, 2016)

Spinfisher 3500 with St Croix Mojo inshore 7' fast medium with 10lb braid, best combo in my opinion.


----------



## bnz (Jan 14, 2016)

You guys are starting to forget the OP doesn't want to spend more than $160 on a combo.    Sure we could recommend stradics and ballistics/procyons all day long (I got my new stradic 3000FK on sale for $130, but even then it's more than what he wants to spend).   2500 size is good for inshore, even though I know some guys like 1000 (too small for me unless I'm sheepie fishing under docks).

Check out Alan Hawks list of spinning reels for under $100:

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Before you buy a Penn in that price range, buy the cabelas salt striker. All of the cheaper Penn reals are made by Haibo, who also makes the salt striker. Haibo also makes the pflueger spinning reels as well as the abu garcia spinning reels.


----------



## BBaker (Jan 14, 2016)

Shimano Symetre 2500 is $99. Best 100$ reel on the market.


----------



## CoastalXP (Jan 15, 2016)

*$160*

The combo I referred to would come in around $160. $99 for the 8' Flats Wiggins rod (don't look cheap to me but I'm a poor white boy)

For an 8' 1 piece it is a premium rod, or buy a 7' Ugly Stik

Plus a whatever brand name 2000 you want.

However, like bnz says, I buy reels that Alan Hawk has tear downs for because I service my reels at the end of every season. 
I like my stuff to last, that's also why I buy Ugly Stiks.


----------



## LowCountryAngler (Jan 15, 2016)

The Offshore Angler Tightline and Frigate reels at Bass Pro are also made by Haibo, and they are excellent for the price. Skip the combo, the rods aren't great, but I love the reels. I have a Frigate 3000 on a 7'6" ML Falcon Coastal- I prefer it over my Battle and Fierce combos.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 15, 2016)

Lotta money tossed around here!!!! I've been using the same few walmart combo specials for the last 5 or 6 years. Definitely want to start upgrading to some better gear.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 17, 2016)

If you like shimano reels but not stradic prices, look at their symetre and sedona reels. You can put a 7 or 7.5' medium light Calico Jack rod with either a symetre or sedona and be well under $160. Its about the same price as a battle II combo, and yes my symetre and sedona are smoother reels than either of my penns. Still love my penns though. They are way less maintenance than my shimano reels. What I really enjot more than my penn combos is the action on those Calico Jack rods. I have a 7.5 medium with a 4000 and a 7' med/light with a 3000 and really have fallen in love with those rods. At $60 a piece makes it even better.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 24, 2016)

Go on eBay and scoop up as many old model Shimano Stradics (the white ones) as you can afford. Just do it


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 24, 2016)

I am fairly new to fishing down here (4 years). I was living comfortably when married and have purchased and used everything inshore from a Wal-Mart rig to a custom made rod and 100 dollar feels from Penn and shimano. I have had two Penn battles break on me and have a r year old sargus running strong and three fierce models running strong. 4 out of 5 of my current inshore setups are paired with shimano. I have a sienna, two symtres and a Sahara. 1000 up to 2500. I keep a few 3000 spooled for catching bulls. I have caught my biggest shallow water red on a 1000 and wasn't concerned about losing the fish (8 lb braid). I work on a a charter boat and we use 2500 sienna and love them. Offshore sheep I fish with a 7'6" custom rod with a 2000 and never worry about losing fish (my biggest is only 8lbs though)  

As far as rods I love my key largo (120bucks) and my light rod from rodsmith on here. The Blair Wiggins rod is also a great durable rod and I like it. All that being said on the charter boat on inshore days we use ugly sticks with the sienna and they still catch fish (90 combo). If you can make it out, come by tybee bait and tackle and ask for me and I can show you what I use and what we have on the charter. Anymore questions feel free to like my page Fishin' Jimmy an pm me. Good luck and glad to see yours not wasting your money like I did.


----------

